# Headlight Bypass for Foglights



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Anyone know how to rewire the lights so that I can turn on the foglights without turning on the headlights (maybe with just the parking lights)?


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

why in the world would you want to do that?


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

does it make you car go faster?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

acriml01 said:


> Anyone know how to rewire the lights so that I can turn on the foglights without turning on the headlights (maybe with just the parking lights)?


im pretty sure it's doable.. you can do it on the 02-04 altimas.. there might just be some sort of relay in the se-r . check with your dealer they might know something we don't.. if not you can probably run wires from your stock fog switch to the battery but that would take time .. to get it to work right.. and look clean... OR .you can tap into the parking light on/off source and use that as your switch.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Cool... I wanted to do it because in the mornings with the sun behind me, I ocassionally get glare from my own headlights.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

acriml01 said:


> Cool... I wanted to do it because in the mornings with the sun behind me, I ocassionally get glare from my own headlights.



I hard wired mine, it was real easy. I just cut the wires at the fog lights, ran new wires to another wire connected to the battery and installed a cool little switch for them. It took about 45 min to an hour to get it looking "clean".


----------

